# Anyone know anything about eBay store "bezdez"



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's a Canadian seller who has a bunch of crazy pickups and stuff. It seems almost like a Canadian GFS. Really cool looking pickup designs, but really limited spec info on them:

http://stores.ebay.ca/bezdez

I was digging these:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought a roller bridge from my Gretsch from that seller. Dirt cheap, good quality, well packed, detailed receipt, received it within 2 business days. I was happy with the experience.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I've ordered a bunch of assorted parts from them, they ship very quickly and the quality (of what I ordered) was good.

Not sure how good their pickups will be, they are pretty cheap so I have my suspicions.

Like LowWatt tho I have had nothing but good experiences dealing with them so far.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have bought a few items from them-it appears he gets a lot of stuff from European sources.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I have bought quite a few things off of Bezdez. They are great to deal with, and have good products.

I've never bought one of their pickups though, but I would suspect that they might be the same source as GFS and Chopper Music.

I can't say for sure where Bezdez gets their stuff, but I believe it is through a variety of sources. I bought some old Shadow guitars parts off of them (from Germany), and other times I've purchased Korean hardware. At any rate, their prices are definately fair and their products are of good quality.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya they sure look like GFS pickups, just with some different designs. They are roughly the same price as well. The Filtertrons I was looking at were about $30 each. That's the same as a GFS one.

They have no web site or anything with more detailed info on them. It would be cool to see what exactly they are.

Good to know they are relaible though. I think I will be buying all my hardware for the current project guitar I am working on from them.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

If you buy a set, they usually have a sticker or a number stamped on them. If you do a google search, you will likely find the supplier.

Most of the direct suppliers will only deal in quantities, so vendors like Bezdez invest in stock and then they sell it in small quantities.


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

bezbez i have dealt with them many times, one of the best sellers on ebay. i havent had one problem with them in many transactions. there parts are very good quality for the price. highly recommended. as for the pickups, there not bad for the price. obviously not the 100% best sound of course, but what can you expect for 10 or 20 buck pickup you know.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just like to give Bezdez props. I ordered some parts from them. All great stuff, especially considering the price. The shipping was superfast too.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

enforcer505 said:


> bezbez i have dealt with them many times, one of the best sellers on ebay. i havent had one problem with them in many transactions. there parts are very good quality for the price. highly recommended. as for the pickups, there not bad for the price. obviously not the 100% best sound of course, but what can you expect for 10 or 20 buck pickup you know.



I agree I have used them on 3 occassions and nothing but first class service


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Favorited!
I'm gonna get some pickups from them for my new Ibanez AK86!


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Ditto what others are saying - bought a couple of pickups and some tuners for my fathers project guitar. Great to deal with. Great prices. Will buy from them again. 

Cheers.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I've bought a lot of parts off of bezdez, they are great people to deal with. There prices are low , parts are good and service is excellent. :smilie_flagge17:


----------

